# Kleine Heringe roh eingelegt



## Malagacosta (9. März 2009)

Als sinnvolle Verwendung für kleine Heringen habe ich eine feine Sache für *Freunde des rohen Fisches*:
Man/Fau nehme 10 bis 20 oder nach Belieben auch mehr *kleine* oder *kleinere* Heringe. Diese werden filitiert und dann wird noch die Haut abgezogen. Auf ein Brett gelegt werden die Filets gesalzen und gepfeffert. Anschließend mit mittelscharfen Senf bestrichen (Siehe Foto) Dann wird alles mit getrocknetem Dill, nicht zu dünn, bestreut, in einen Heringstopf eingelegt und mit neutralem Öl übergossen. Nach 3 Tagen Kühlschrank wird der Hering abgetropft auf der trockenen Stulle genossen. (Stulle sagt man in Berlin zur einer Brotscheibe). Schon beim Schreiben tropft mir der Zahn.
Viel Spaß beim geniessen.

Grüße aus Berlin
Malagacosta|wavey:


----------

